# Trains In Movies



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 10, 2008)

From the L.A. Times Calendar (entertainment) section, 4-6-08:

As films' train master, he keeps period pieces on track


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 10, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> From the L.A. Times Calendar (entertainment) section, 4-6-08:


Mahalo that was a good article


----------

